# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Travel Mate wanted - spring break

## TravelMate

Travel mate wanted to come along on a beachy/sightseeing adventure but don't want to run into spring break revelers. I am in the US (north east). Ideas?

----------


## seniorlivingca

Travel mate wanted to come along on a beachy/sightseeing adventure but don't want to run into spring break revelers. I am in the US (north east). Ideas?

----------


## grosslewis

I am looking for a travel companion to avoid paying single supplement ... Travel Mate Needed ... If you are looking for travel companions post here. ... Looking for experienced female traveler, for Trans Siberian Railway trip in Spring of 2013. ... China for the whole month of august or even during december (winter break).

----------


## ancintaberry

I am looking for a travel companion to avoid paying single supplement ... Travel Mate Needed ... If you are looking for travel companions post here. .

----------

